# Topics > Robotics > Robotic plants >  Vegetal Robot (Plant-like Robot), Ji Won Jun, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Author - Ji Won Jun

jiwonjun.com/Plant-Like-Robots

----------


## Airicist

Plant-like Robot: Simulation
April 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Plant-like Robot: Interview with Dr. Michael Shulman
February 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Plant-like Robot: Sensors
February 2, 2016

----------

